# October 23rd - St. Pete, FL - Courtney “Tito” Halowell Benefit Car and Truck Show



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

I would like to see everyone at the show on Sunday. It will be a great show, family friendly & it's for a good cause! Please post this on your FB pages, websites & send to your friends. Free admission for spectators!! 

Thanks
Don


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

The show is tomorrow in St Pete. Free admission, amazing vehicles, ALOT of prizes (Arc Audio, Focal, Hushmat)

Be there!! Come by and see me in the above vendor spots..ill give you s free shirt, key chain and we can talk some audio 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Florida Rep said:


> The show is tomorrow in St Pete. Free admission, amazing vehicles, ALOT of prizes (Arc Audio, Focal, Hushmat)
> 
> Be there!! Come by and see me in the above vendor spots..ill give you s free shirt, key chain and we can talk some audio
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Any pics? How was the show?


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Show went great, alot of great feedback and its always great to hear a 44kx 18" sub in a corvette...ported 

Ill try to get a few pics for everyone...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

